# [SOLVED] Microphone not working



## Mbratz123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a HD Webcam C270 and the microphone in it won't work. I tried fixing the volume, re-installing the drivers and still nothing. So I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Microphone not working*

Did you try configuring the device to see if it is detected? Try How To Install and Setup a Microphone


----------



## Mbratz123 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Microphone not working*

Got it fixed just needed to re-install and update the driver from the devices manger


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Microphone not working*

Glad you got it sorted out. Mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------

